# Body paralysis when handled by tail



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Firstly, when I handle by the tail, I always grab at the base, so that is not it. A new addition (the merle bought by a friend I studded, & is possibly going to be traded to me) is around 2 weeks pregnant, and when I set her down after transferring her from her tank (a second or so in the air), she froze up, her back legs splayed & not moving, and seeming to scrabble around with her front. It only lasted for a second or two, but it was a terrifying moment where I thought that I'd broken her. It also made me remember that this had happened earlier with her, before being paired with the buck, but I dismissed it as her being in heat & just some aspect of lordosis I'd never experienced before.

I guess I'm all worried now with the litter on the way that it might be hereditary & I might be breeding some unknown spinal condition. Or it might be spinal damage? I really have no way of knowing, she was purchased from petco, & stayed with her owner for about a month prior to being serviced by my buck. Anywho, I guess I just want some input, & if anyone has experienced something like this before?

The mouse in question. As you can see, pregnant, but not heavily so.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if she jutted her head out and stretched out the front legs and sort of spasmed front end and was more stretched out and rigid back end then it's not uncommon after being picked up by the tail(spine).


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you! Do you know if this is something that only affects certain mice, or is it just a chance thing that can affect any mouse it is picked up via the tail?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's any variety from my own experience of keeping many.I don't believe it's anything more than a reaction to unnatural pressure/positioning of the spine.The first time I mentioned it to a fellow mouser they did an impression which still makes me laugh. If you imagine going down a water flume/shoot belly first and putting your chin up,hands vertically braced in a high five position to slow your impact at the end then that would be close.If they are mid air when it happens I quickly put my hand under them as support.If they are on firm ground I just watch to see they are ok,I always feel bad for them but they quickly right themselves and return to normal.Another odd one is if you keep mice in semi darkness,probably more common in the UK in sheds and unexpectedly take the lid off of a solid breeding cage exposing them to light,they keel over and spasm in a similar way {sometimes)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There was a mouse at the last show I was at they went all funny when the judge put it on the table after picking it up by the tail, it went all limp and rolled onto its back, it was on its back for at least 5 seconds until the judge rolled it over and it was fine then and didn't do it again. Never seen that befor


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've seen it a few times at shows and had it happen to one of my exhibits once.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Bet it gave you a shock Sarah, I'd be panicking thinking I'd broken someone's mouse lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had it happen to my mice before, they are always fine afterwards. It actually reminds me of fainting goats. There was some information on it here: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11158


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd forgotten all about the fainting goats.


----------

